# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 01/2011



## Daniel_M (28. Oktober 2010)

Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 01/2011


----------



## Daniel_M (28. Oktober 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Mainboard-Spartipps* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 01/2011, Seite 74 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die getesteten Sockel-AM3-Mainboards im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)

*Asrock N68C-S UCC
Gigabyte M52LT-D3
J&W MINIX 6150SE-UC3 (derzeit nur im J&W-Webshop erhältlich)
MSI 870A-G54
*Die getesteten Sockel-1156-Mainboards im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*

Asrock H55M-GE R2.0
Asrock P55 Pro
Elitegroup H55H-I
MSI H55M-E33


*Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)
• NetIO (Stabilitätstest)
• Passmark Burnin Test (Stabilitätstest)
• Crysis im Loop (Stabilitätstest)


*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Stabilitätstest: Testsystem in Gehäuse eingebaut
• Benchmarks: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards aus
• Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilitätstests: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards an
• Temperaturmessung Chip: Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des    Mainboards hinter North- sowie Southbridge nach zwei Stunden    Stabilitätstest
• Temperaturmessung Spannungswandler: zwei Temperaturfühler auf der    Rückseite des Mainboards hinter CPU-Spannungswandlern (ihr Ergebnis wird    gemittelt) nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
• Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
• Leistungsaufnahme im Stabilitätstest: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest



*Testsystem im Überblick: Sockel AM3*
 • Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition
• MSI Radeon HD 4870, 1 GiByte
• Scythe Shuriken
• Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Enermax FMA II DXX 535W ATX 2.2 (EG565AX-VE(G))
• Chenbro Gaming Bomb
• Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer
• Windows 7 x64


*Testsystem im Überblick: Sockel 1156*:
 • Core i5-750, kein Turbo Modus
• Geforce GTX 285
• Cooler Master Hyper TX 3
• 4.096 MiByte DDR3-1333-RAM (7-7-7-21, 2T)
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Enermax FMA II DXX 535W ATX 2.2 (EG565AX-VE(G))
• Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Chenbro Gaming Bomb
• Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer
• Windows 7 x64


*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
  • Benchmarks: Speedstep/Cool'n'Quiet aus
  • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: Speedstep/Cool'n'Quiet an
• Benchmarks: C1E/C-States aus
   • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: C1E/C-States an
• DDR3-1333, 7-7-7-21, 2T
• Onboard-Sound an
• Onboard-LAN an
• Firewire aus
• Floppy aus
• Serielle Ports etc. aus


*Weitere Informationen
*
• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise​


----------



## Daniel_M (28. Oktober 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Neue Klanggigaten* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 01/2011, Seite 104 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Die getesteten Soundkarten im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)

*Asus Xonar DG
 Asus Xonar DX
 Asus Xonar U1
 Auzentech X-Fi Hometheater HD
 Creative Soundblaster Titanium HD
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Go! Pro (noch nicht erhältlich)
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi HD
Creative X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro (noch nicht erhältlich)
Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro
 ESI Prodigy X-Fi NRG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Oktober 2010)

Bonusmaterial zu *Bildqualität beleuchtet*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• 3DCenter Filtertester (od. Heft-DVD)
• The Compressonator (AMD-Tool zum Erstellen von Differenzbildern)
• Fraps 3.2.3
• GPU-Z 0.4.8
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber

• Trackmania Nations Forever (Download der kostenlosen Version) 
• So aktivieren Sie das neue MLAA auch auf einer Radeon HD 5000 (gültig bis inkl. Catalyst 10.10*d*)

*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 (DX11) 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 (DX11)
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.007 
 • Mass Effect 2 v1.1 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • WoW The Wrath of the Lich King v3.3.5 
*• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)* *
• Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours*


MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Oktober 2010)

Bonusmaterial zur *Marktübersicht Grafikkarten*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*

Die Probanden im Preisvergleich (nach Noten sortiert):*
• Palit Geforce GTX 580 Sonic
• Asus ENGTX580
• Gainward Geforce GTX 580 Golden Sample
• MSI N480GTX Lightning – *Top-Technik*
• Zotac Geforce GTX 480 AMP-Edition – *Top-Produkt*
• Gigabyte Geforce GTX 470 Super Overclock
• Asus EAH6870
• HIS Radeon HD 6870
• Gigabyte GV-R685D5-1GD
• Powercolor Radeon HD 6850 PCS+
• Club 3D Radeon HD 6850 OC
• MSI R6850

* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Fraps 3.2.3
• GPU-Z 0.4.8
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber

*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem Benchmark-Parcours (siehe unten)
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 (DX11) 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 (DX11)
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.007 
 • Mass Effect 2 v1.1 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • WoW The Wrath of the Lich King v3.3.5 
*• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)* *
• Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours*


*Weitere Informationen*
• Asus-Garantiedetails
• Evga  Warranty Details
• Zotac Garantieverlängerung
 • Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware       Preise 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Oktober 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum *Test der Geforce GTX 580*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Fraps 3.2.3
• GPU-Z 0.4.8
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber

*Testsystem  im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und      Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;      9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das       Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 (Steam)
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.007
 • Mass Effect 2 v1.1
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • Starcraft 2
 • WoW The Wrath of the Lich King v3.3.3 
*• *FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 

*Weitere  Informationen
*•  Power Contaiment mit GPU-z austricksen
  • GF100-Technikartikel (Technik-TÜV)
*• *Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours
*• *Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce*
• *So ermittelt PC Games Hardware       Preise


MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marco (4. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Notarzt für Festplatten: Ein spezielles Labor kann Daten von defekten Laufwerken retten
*​Bilder, Filme oder wichtige Dokumente müssen bei einem Festplatten-Ausfall nicht zwingend verloren sein. Die Experten von Kroll Ontrack können in den meisten Fällen helfen. 

Weitere Infos: Kroll _Ontrack_ GmbH

Nützliche Tools:
_PC Inspector FILE RECOVERY_
_PC Inspector SMART RECOVERY_
_Download FreeUndelete_ 2.0.0816


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. November 2010)

Hier finden Sie weitere Informationen zum Thema Lithium-Ionen-Akkus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

 
*Fraunhofer Roadmap* – wird vierteljährlich aktualisiert - 
http://www.isi.fraunhofer.de/isi/t/projekte/at-lib-2015-roadmapping.php?pathAlias=/libroad.php
*Lithium-Ionen-Akkus kontrolliert zerstören* – was passiert en detail?
ScienceDirect - Journal of Power Sources : Abuse behavior of high-power, lithium-ion cells

*Technischer Hintergrund*
HowStuffWorks "How Lithium-ion Batteries Work"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium-ion_battery - cite_ref-27
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energiedichte - cite_note-ETH-3
Lithium-ion (Li-ion)

*Forschung*
Energie | Technology Review
https://www.ornl.gov/ccsd_registrations/battery/abstracts.cfm
Neue langlebige Akku-Generation in Entwicklung: Bruno Scrosati und Jusef Hassoun bessere Akkus mit Schwefelverbindungen

*Li-Ion reicht für Handys nicht mehr aus*
Nokia-Manager kritisiert Laufzeit von Smartphone-Akkus - Mobile | News | ZDNet.de
Akkus: Stromfresser Smartphone - connect - Magnus.de
Cellphone Energy Gap is Widening

*Journal of Power Sources*
http://www.elsevier.com/wps/find/journaldescription.cws_home/504093/description - description

*Alternativen*
IBM backs research behind Lithium-ion battery alternative | ZDNet
Tin-sulfur-lithium-ion battery as alternative to conventional lithium batteries
Directory:Silver Polymer Batteries - PESWiki
ZPower Silver-Zinc, Rechargeable Batteries

*Peak Lithium?*
EV WORLD: Peak Lithium?

Außerdem hatten wir das Interview im Heft stark gekürzt. Im vollen Umfang war der Wortlaut der Folgende:

*PCGH:* Lithium-Ionen-Akkus sind wohl noch lange nicht am Ende. Wenn es nach Ihnen geht, erreichen Akkus auf Basis dieses Alkalimetalls frühestens in zwanzig Jahren das Ende der Fahnenstange. Doch konkurrierende Technologien werden nicht ausbleiben. Welche Rolle hat Ihrer Meinung nach die Lithium-Ionen-Technologie in zukünftigen Akkus?

 *Axel Thielmann:* Wir betrachten in unserem Projekt die Lithium-Ionen-Technologie, welche heute stark von der Automobilindustrie getrieben wird. Für die Elektromobilität wird sie derzeit als Schlüsseltechnologie gesehen. Unsere Roadmap zeigt dabei, dass die Lithium-Ionen-Technologie vor allem für die nächsten 20 Jahre spannende Forschungsfragen und Entwicklungen bereit hält. Für Anwendungen wird sie sicher darüber hinaus relevant sein. Sie wird aber irgendwann durch neue alternative Technologien ersetzt werden (evtl. auch mit diesen kombiniert). Wir haben unsere Experten hier nach konkurrierenden und komplementären Technologien zu Li-Ionen gefragt. Die Li-Ionen Technologie sollte daher eher als Brücken-Technologie verstanden werden, denn es handelt sich um eine Technologie unter vielen.  
 
*PCGH:* Und bei der Vielfalt kann Lithium-Ion nicht überall die Nase vorn haben. Energiedichte, Leistungsdichte, Langlebigkeit, Sicherheit, Kosten der Rohstoffe. Beim letzten Punkt geht man von Verknappungen aus. Wie sehen Sie das?

 *Axel Thielmann:* Bei den verwendeten Rohstoffen in Lithium-Ionen-Akkus wird insbesondere Kobalt voraussichtlich noch eher als Lithium ein Problem darstellen. Daher ist bereits für die zweite, den Cobaltoxiden (LiCoO2) wie in der Konsumelektronik heute verwendet nachfolgenden, Generation der Lithium-Ionen-Akkus angedacht, Kathoden auf Basis von z.B. Eisen-Phosphaten (LiFePO4), Manganspinellen (LiMn2O4), drittel Materialien (NMC, NCA) oder anderen Materialien herzustellen, unter anderem auch um den verwendeten Anteil an Cobalt zu reduzieren. Der Bedarf an Lithium sollte nach unseren Hochrechnungen im extremsten Fall (sog. Dominanzszenario für diese Technologie) erst um 2050 den Abbau übersteigen und wird daher aus heutiger Sicht als unkritisch eingestuft. Es wird auch schon verstärkt an Recyclingmöglichkeiten des Lithiums geforscht.

 *PCGH:* Ein Teil der Partner Ihres LIB-Roadmap-Projekts kommen aus der Automobilindustrie. Wie steht es um die Forschung im Interesse der Unterhaltungselektronik?

 *Axel Thielmann:* In der Tat kommen einige unserer Partner in der durch das BMBF geförderten Innovationsallianz LIB2015 aus der Automobil(zulieferer)branche. Doch der Fokus der meisten Konsortien liegt auf der grundlegenden Forschung an Lithium-Ionen-Akkus. Es sind vor allem Universitäten, angewandte Forschungseinrichtungen, chemische Industrien bis Batteriehersteller vertreten, welche nicht zwingend elektromobile Anwendungen im Hinterkopf haben sondern an der Verbesserung der Leistungsparameter der Li-Ionen-Akkus interessiert sind. Alles in allem werden deshalb sicherlich nicht nur elektromobile Anwendungen, wie Elektrofahrzeuge, sondern auch die Konsum-Elektronik in naher Zukunft von der Forschung profitieren.
  [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]   Auch bei den Mythen gibt es noch mehr zu erzählen:
*
Mythen – Lithium-Ion-Akkus…*

*…soll man im Kühlschrank aufbewahren*
Laut Battery University, die vom kanadischen Messgeräte-Experten Cadex gepflegt wird, soll man überzählige Akkus zu 40 Prozent aufladen und bei null Grad Celsius lagern. Dann funktioniert der Elektrolyt nicht mehr und auch die in den Elektroden gespeicherten Verbindungen kommen fast ganz zur Ruhe. Nach einem Jahr verliert ein Akku dann im Schnitt nur zwei statt 20 Prozent seiner Energiedichte. 

*…haben keinen Memory-Effekt, dafür stetig schrumpfende Kapazität. *
Lithium-Ionen sind das A und O für die Stromgewinnung aus den Akkus. Doch knabbern sie unentwegt an der Anode, ihrem Speicherort, wenn der Akku geladen ist. Außerdem gibt es den schlimmsten Kapazitätsverlust bei der allerersten Ladung. Der organische, nicht wasserbasierte aber flüssige Elektrolyt erstarrt und bildet eine feste Struktur aus. Diese erzeugt einen hohen Innenwiderstand, wodurch sich der Akku schlechter aufladen lässt. Allerdings ist diese „Solid Electrolyte Interphase“ chemisch relativ stabil und damit sehr sicher.

*…können explodieren*
Lithium-Ion-Akkus haben in der Tat ein Achtel der massenbezogenen Energiedichte von TNT. Doch nur unter sehr wenigen Umständen wird diese Energie schlagartig freigesetzt. Viele Forscherteams haben in Experimenten nur gefährliche Reaktionen beobachtet, wenn die Akkus mit Spezialgeräten stark überladen wurden. Heimanwender können dank der integrierten Schutzschaltkreise ihre Akkus nicht überladen. 

*…haben keine Selbstentladung*
Manche Lithium-Ion-Akkus besitzen Schutzkreisläufe, die permanent die Spannung auslesen. Liegt diese außerhalb eines sicheren Bereiches, löst ein Schutzmechanismus den so genannten Separator Shutdown aus und der Akku lässt sich nicht ohne Spezialgeräte wiederbeleben. Die inneren Messgeräte verbrauchen allerdings immer ein wenig Strom, wodurch eine Quasi-Selbstentladung stattfindet. 

*…sind nach zwei Jahren kaputt*
Neben der ständig schrumpfenden Energiedichte gibt es in Lithium-Ion-Akkus viele Schutzmechanismen, die im Laufe ihres Lebens aktiv werden können. Diese irreversiblen Vorgänge schützen vor gefährlichen Schäden, danach muss der Akku allerdings ausgetauscht werden. So gibt es Drucksensoren, die spüren, wenn eine Elektrode sich durch metallische Ablagerungen zu sehr aufgebläht hat. Volt- und Amperemeter spüren zu große Spannungen oder Ströme auf und vermeiden Kurzschlüsse, indem sie die Verbindung zwischen den Elektroden verriegeln.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (9. November 2010)

*Mit Windows umziehen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 Zur Problematik der Benutzerwörterbücher bei MS Office: Alte Wörterbücher ins Ucode-Format umwandeln
Umzugsanleitung für ältere Versionen von OpenOffice
Windows Live-Software
E-Mail-Backup-Tool
Weitere Gratis-Umzugs-Tools


----------



## PCGH_Marco (10. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Luxus-Bildschirme von Eizo, Samsung und Benq im Test

*Die Produkte im Überblick:
- Eizo Foris FS 2331 (Preisvergleich)
- Benq XL2410T (Preisvergleich)
- Samsung MD230X3 (Preisvergleich)​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Der PC-Vorteil*

Weiterführende Links
• Aktuelle Konsolen unter der Lupe - Wii, Xbox 360 und PS3 im PCGH-Technik-Check
• Auflösungen von Konsolenspielen im Überblick (eng)
• Frag-FX: Pseudo-Maus für Playstation 3
• Download: Gothic 3 Community PAtch 1.74
• Gothic 3-Community-Patch und PCGH-Ultra-Config
• Grafiktweaks für Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Wakü richtig einbauen"*​ 
Threads im Forum:
Wasserkühlungs-Guide
Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen

Einbau des Geforce-GTX-480-Wasserkühlblocks:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lama0kSppp8

*Hinweis:*
 In der Bildunterschrift zu Bild 11 (S. 100) befindet sich ein Logikfehler: Statt "Schlauchtülle" muss es "Überwurfmutter" heißen.

  FALSCH:
  Die Schlauchenden müssen mit Hilfe eines Teppichmessers gerade abgeschnitten werden. Schräg abgeschnittene Schläuche können zu Lecks führen. Vergessen Sie beim Anstecken nicht die Schlauchtülle!

  RICHTIG:
  Die Schlauchenden müssen mit Hilfe eines Teppichmessers gerade abgeschnitten werden. Schräg abgeschnittene Schläuche können zu Lecks führen. Vergessen Sie beim Anstecken nicht die Überwurfmutter!


----------



## PCGH_Chris (16. November 2010)

*Bonusmaterial zum Weihnachtsspecial




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier unsere Weihnachtsempfehlungen im Preisvergleich:*

Grafikkarten
*

Sapphire Radeon HD 6850
Zotac Geforce GTX 470 AMP!
Asus ENGTX580
*Monitore*


Asus VH222H
Benq XL2410T
*Prozessoren*


Intel Core i5-760
Phenom II X6 1055T
Phenom II X4 965 BE
*Mainboards*


MSI 870A-G54 (Sockel AM3)
Asrock P55 Pro (Sockel 1156)
Asus Rampage III Gene (Sockel 1366)
*RAM*


G.Skill F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT (DDR3)
OCZ OCZ2P10664GK (DDR2)
*Massenspeicher*


Corsair Force F60 (SSD)
OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 120GB (SSD)
Samsung Spinpoint F3 (1 Terabyte, HDD)
*Netzteile*


Enermax Modu 87+ (600 Watt)

Be quiet Straight Power E8 580 Watt
*Kühler*


Thermalright Archon
Xigmatek Gaia
*Gehäuse*


Cooler Master Elite 430 Black
Thermaltake Element V
*Mäuse*


Roccat Kone (+)
Razer Imperator
*Tastatur*


Logitech G15 (Refresh)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
Bonusmaterial Festplatten-Marktübersicht*

Richtigstellung:
Auf Seite 82 ist in der Testtabelle als Hersteller der mit dem Energiesparaward ausgezeichneten Ecogreen F4 fälschlicherweise Seagate angegeben. Richtig ist, dass diese Festplatte von Samsung stammt. Wir bedauern, dass uns der Fehler intern nicht rechtzeitig aufgefallen ist.
 Korrekt müsste der Tabellenteil so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*Die getesteten Festplatten im Preisvergleich  (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*

• Hitachi Deskstar HDS722020ALA330
• Samsung Ecogreen F3 HD203WI
• Samsung Ecogreen F4 HD204UI
• Seagate Barracuda XT ST32000641AS
• Western Digital Caviar Black WD2001FASS
• Western  Digital Caviar Green WD30EZRSDTL

*Verwendete Programme* 
    • H2Benchw 3.16
• PCGH-Kopiertest 5 GiByte

*Testmethodik  im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: Testsystem im Midi-Tower, entkoppelt, CPU-Stromsparfunktionen deaktiviert
• Leistungsaufnahme: Stromsparmodus der Festplatten auf Werkseinstellung, Messung per Zangenamperemeter an der Stromzuleitung
• Lautstärke: Messung aus 50 Zentimeter Abstand im schallarmen Raum, entkoppelt gelagert

*Testsystem im  Überblick:
*• Phenom II X3 705 (AM3)
• MSI 890GXM-G65 mit AMD SB850-Southbrigde
• Primäre Systemplatte: Intel-SSD mit 40 GByte
• Windows 7 x64


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. November 2010)

Enermax-Lesertests:

Modu 87+ 500 Watt:
Lesertest von DanielOcean
Lesertest von Lyran

Modu 87+ 600 Watt:
Lesertest von Skysnake
Lesertest von tobi757

Modu 87+ 700 Watt:
Lesertest von zcei
Lesertest von Bodmi


----------



## PCGH_Kristoffer (17. November 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Neue Gamer-Gehäuse* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 01/2011, Seite 86 ff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die getesteten Gehäuse im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge):*

• Antec Lanboy Air
• Bitfenix Colossus
• Bitfenix Survivor
• Cooler Master Centurion 5 II
• Cooler Master Elite 430
• Corsair Graphite 600T
• Fractal Design Define XL
• Lian Li PC-V1020
• Sharkoon Bandit
• Xigmatek Pantheon

Anmerkungen zur Preisfindung:
Da uns zu Redaktionsschluss noch kein Preis für das Xigmatek Pantheon bekannt war, konnten wir im Heft keine Aussage zum Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis des Gehäuses treffen. Inzwischen ist das Pantheon für rund 80 Euro gelistet.

*Verwendete Programme*

• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• MSI Afterburner
• Core Damage
• Real Temp
• CPU-Z
• GPU-Z
• Speedfan
• Everest

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware  registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie  sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME   Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen  Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen,  Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. November 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *33 Prozessoren im Test* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 01/2011, Seite 56 ff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Wichtige Links:*

• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) - Update
• Welche CPU nutzt du zum Spielen? (November 2010)


*Getestete Prozessoren im PCGH-Preisvergleich (zum Teil haben wir übertaktete Modelle getestet - diese sind natürlich nicht separat im Preisvergleich aufgeführt)*

• AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
• AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
• AMD Phenom II X6 1075T
• AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
• AMD Phenom II X4 975 BE
• AMD Phenom II X4 970 BE
• AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
• AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE
• AMD Phenom II X3 740 BE
• AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE
• AMD Phenom X4 9950 BE
• AMD Phenom X3 8750
• AMD Athlon II X4 640
• AMD Athlon II X2 255
• AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+
• AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
• AMD Athlon 64 3200+
• Intel Core i7-990X
• Intel Core i7-980X
• Intel Core i7-975 XE
• Intel Core i7-930
• Intel Core i7-860
• Intel Core i5-760
• Intel Core i5-660
• Intel Core i3-530
 • Intel C2E QX9770
  • Intel C2Q Q9550
  • Intel C2Q Q6600
  • Intel C2D E8400
  • Intel C2D E6600
  • Intel C2D E4300
  • Intel Pentium E2160

​


----------



## PCGH_Marco (18. November 2010)

*Download: Einkaufsführer Monitore, Headset und Eingabegeräte*


----------



## PCGH_Chris (18. November 2010)

*Zum Download: Einkaufsführer Prozessoren und Kühler
*


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. Dezember 2010)

Bonusmaterial Fehlerteufel:

PDF zur PCGH 10/2005


----------



## mattinator (4. Dezember 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bonusmaterial zum *Test der Geforce GTX 580*



Wo ist denn nun der in der PCGH Print 01/11 angekündigte Trick


> wie Sie selbst die volle Kontrolle über Ihre GTX 580 behalten



Oder habe ich wieder etwas überlesen ?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Dezember 2010)

Ahoi,

da hat's wohl beim Speichern den Link verschluckt. Schau mal hier: Nvidia Geforce GTX 580: Mit GPU-Z Ampere-Sicherheitsschaltung deaktivieren



MfG,
Raff


----------



## mattinator (5. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Reaktion.


----------



## Mr.Maison (5. Dezember 2010)

PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> *Mit Windows umziehen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
der Link führt hier her: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/  Wäre nett wenn das gefixt wird. Danke.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Dezember 2010)

Hab's mal gefixt.  Die richtige URL stand übrigens im Link, nur funktionierte die Weiterleitung nicht.

MfG,
Raff


----------

